# Nach Kernelupdate: Kein starten alsamixer möglich

## klemi

Hi,

Nach dem Update auf Kernel 2.6.15-r1

Grundsätzlich geht Sound schon - nur sind die Einstellungen von alsamixer irgendwie verstellt für den vdr.

beim starten von alsamixer erscheint folgendes:

```
tux ~ # alsamixer

ALSA lib simple_none.c:1216:(simple_add1) helem (MIXER,'Front Playback Volume',0,0,0) appears twice or more

alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument

```

```
Diese Einstellungen sind im kernel_

tux linux # grep SOUND .config

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

tux linux # grep SND .config

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=y

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set
```

Hat jemand eine Idee.

Danke

Klemi

----------

## Ampheus

Versuchs mal alsa-utils neu zu mergen. Das könnte helfen.

----------

## klemi

Hi,

re-emerge alsa-utils hat nichts gebracht

Hier mein alsa-config file.

Ist das so ok??

```
# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

----------

## WiredEd

Ich habe bereits auch das gesamte Internet nach einer Lösung für das Problem abgesucht, bin aber erfolglos geblieben. Bei mir hat der Schritt zurück zum 2.6.14er Kernel die Lösung gebracht.

Ich hatte versucht den Kernel mit aktuellen ALSA-Paketen aus dem CVS zu patchen (ich weiss nicht mehr welche Version das war, irgendwann von Anfang Januar), aber das brachte auch keine Besserung.

Aber vielleicht gibt es ja mittlerweile eine neuere Version, in der das Problem behoben ist. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn das jemandem auf diese Weise gelungen ist, eine positive Erfolgsmeldung zu hören.

----------

## Louisdor

 *WiredEd wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Bei mir hat der Schritt zurück zum 2.6.14er Kernel die Lösung gebracht.
> 
> [...]

 Hm, bei mir geht ALSA fehlerfrei nur bis 2.6.12-r9. Alles darüber macht irgendwelche Probleme, egal ob im Kernel als Modul oder separat mit alsa-driver.

----------

## XMath

Hi,

probier mal das Modul nicht fest in den Kernel einzukompilieren, sondern als Module zu bauen.

```
CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m
```

So tut es ALSA bei mir mit 2.6.14-r2.

----------

## Louisdor

 *XMath wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> probier mal das Modul nicht fest in den Kernel einzukompilieren, sondern als Module zu bauen.
> 
> ```
> ...

 Hm, so habe ich das auch schon versucht .... aber nix!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Robmaster

Bau deinen Treiber ohne Alsa module 

und mach ein emerge alsa-driver alsa-tools alsa-utils

jetzt wierder ein alsaconf und alles sollte wieder gehen.

----------

## klemi

Hab ich das richtig verstanden, alle Kernelmarkierungen mit Sound raus?

Ich bin ziemlich sicher, das im kernel die gleiche Version steht wie die aktuelle stable in Portage. Was soll da anderes sein?

Kannst Du die alsaconf mal posten?

Danke

Klemi

----------

## Louisdor

 *Robmaster wrote:*   

> Bau deinen Treiber ohne Alsa module 
> 
> und mach ein emerge alsa-driver alsa-tools alsa-utils
> 
> jetzt wierder ein alsaconf und alles sollte wieder gehen.

 So, habe ich mal gemacht, neu gebootet und: *root@gentoo: ~ # /etc/init.d/alsasound start wrote:*   

>  * Loading ALSA modules ...
> 
>  *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...
> 
> WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r2-01/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
> ...

 

 *root@gentoo: /usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r2 # grep SOUND .config wrote:*   

> CONFIG_SOUND=y
> 
> # CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

 

 *root@gentoo: /usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r2 # grep SND .config wrote:*   

> # CONFIG_SND is not set

 

 *root@gentoo: ~ # find /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r2-01/ -iname 'snd*.ko' wrote:*   

> /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r2-01/alsa-driver/acore/snd-hwdep.ko
> 
> /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r2-01/alsa-driver/acore/snd-page-alloc.ko
> 
> /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r2-01/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko
> ...

 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Finswimmer

Poste bitte mal dmesg.

Kann es sein, dass Kernel und alsa-modules mit unterschiedlichen Gcc - Versionen kompiliert worden sind?

Wenn ja -> Kernel einfach mit gleichen Einstellungen neu übersetzen lassen.

Tobi

----------

## Louisdor

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Poste bitte mal dmesg.

 Hm, hab jetzt wieder mit 2.6.12 gebootet, sorry. Aber, da steht auch nur drin, dass 'es' die snd-* Module nicht laden kann ...

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Kann es sein, dass Kernel und alsa-modules mit unterschiedlichen Gcc - Versionen kompiliert worden sind?

 Ich würde sagen, dass es nicht sein kann. Dennt den Kernel habe ich gerade kompiliert und alsa-driver gleich hinterher. Das müßte doch dann so passen, oder?! Und, den GCC habe ich nicht gewechselt.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Ampheus

Die snd-* module kann er nich laden, weil es die nicht gibt. Diese stehen jedoch in der /etc/modules.d/alsa. Einfach die Einträge durch die richtigen Module ersetzen. Das ist ein Bug seit 2.6.13, soweit ich weiß.

----------

## Louisdor

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Die snd-* module kann er nich laden, weil es die nicht gibt. Diese stehen jedoch in der /etc/modules.d/alsa. Einfach die Einträge durch die richtigen Module ersetzen. Das ist ein Bug seit 2.6.13, soweit ich weiß.

 Was heisst, dass es die nicht gibt? Ich hab doch weiter oben aufgelistet, welche Module für snd-* gefunden wurden.

Und, sollten die dann nicht, wenn überhaupt in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 eingetragen sein?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## firefly

NovaleX

bitte poste den abschnitt von dmesg nachdem die module versucht worden sind zu laden.

denn laut dieser meldung 

```
WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r2-01/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) 
```

 sollte in dmesg irgentwas mit "unresolved symbol x" bringen.

Und wenn wir das wissen können wir dir bestimmt helfen.

EDIT: du könntest noch probieren, alle sound relevanten module aus /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r2-01 zu löschen und dann mit 

```
emerge alsa-drivers
```

 oder 

```
make modules && make modules_install
```

 die sound-module neu installieren lässt.

Denn jemand anderes hatte ein ähnliches problem und ihm hat es geholfen alle sound-module, die sich in /lib/modules/<kernel-version> befinden, zu löschen und danach die module neu zu installieren.

----------

## Louisdor

 *firefly wrote:*   

> NovaleX
> 
> bitte poste den abschnitt von dmesg nachdem die module versucht worden sind zu laden.

  *alex@gentoo: ~ $ dmesg, direkt nach dem Booten  wrote:*   

> seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new
> 
> snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister
> 
> snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_register
> ...

 

 *firefly wrote:*   

> denn laut dieser meldung 
> 
> ```
> WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r2-01/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) 
> ```
> ...

 

Siehe oben *firefly wrote:*   

> Und wenn wir das wissen können wir dir bestimmt helfen.

  :Wink:  *firefly wrote:*   

> EDIT: du könntest noch probieren, alle sound relevanten module aus /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r2-01 zu löschen und dann mit 
> 
> ```
> emerge alsa-drivers
> ```
> ...

 Ich habe 2.6.15-gentoo-r2 gerade erst neu installiert und gebaut und danach gleich noch emerge alsa-driver hinterher geschoben. Also, alles frisch sozusagen. Seit 2.6.13xx immer das Gleiche, bis dahin gehts wunderbar!

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## klemi

semeg ergibt bei mir folgendes

 *Quote:*   

> tux ~ # dmesg
> 
> LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)
> 
> [   57.669800] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.
> ...

 

Meine Augen finden bzgl ALS nur das?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [   63.591465] ALSA device list:
> 
> [   63.624491]   #0: SB Live [Unknown] (rev.10, serial:0x100a1102) at 0xd400, irq 18
> ...

 

Kann jemand was dazu sagen?

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich hoffe, dass du das nicht schon gesagt hast, aber welche alsa-versionen benutzt du (im portage)?

Ich habe auch eine SB Live!, und benutze die allerneuesten Versionen (eingetragen in packages.unmask/keywords)

Teste das mal

Tobi

----------

## klemi

Ich habe ja Sound im Kernel 2.6.15-r1 fest installiert!

Gibts da jemand mit mehr Erfolg?

In Kernel 2.6.14-r5 hatte ich ganau die Einstellungen übernommen - nicht hinzugefügt - da funzt ALSA einwandfrei.

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## Robmaster

Lösche von Hand dein /usr/src/linux  (deine-sources)

und emerge deine Kernel-sources erneut.

(Sichere vorher deine .config ) 

Ist es villeicht möglich das du ein make clean vor dem kernelbau vergessen hast.

Außerdem noch

Probier mal alles unter CONFIG_SND=y als module zu bauen.

Nur  CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y und CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y nicht.

Oder nim meine config habe die gleiche Karte.

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

und unmerge alsa-driverLast edited by Robmaster on Wed Feb 08, 2006 10:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Robmaster

in unstable sind die alsa-driver in der version  1.0.11_rc3  und in stable 1.0.10-r2

----------

## Louisdor

Hm, ich habe jetzt all die 'Spielchen' noch einmal gemacht, /usr/src/linux löschen, Modulverzeichnisse löschen, fest im Kernel, als Module im Kernel mit alsa-driver ...

Immer nichts, kein Erfolg.

Ich habe eine02:07.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Creative Labs SB0090 Audigy Player/OEM

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32 (500ns min, 5000ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 5

        Region 0: I/O ports at c800 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-Na ja, werde ich wohl erst mal bis auf Weiteres bei 2.6.12 bleiben müssen!  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Robmaster

Für deine Soundkarte gibt es einen neuen Treiber nimm nicht mehr emu10k1 sondern CA0106

Gruß

----------

## Louisdor

 *Robmaster wrote:*   

> Für deine Soundkarte gibt es einen neuen Treiber nimm nicht mehr emu10k1 sondern CA0106

 

 *root@gentoo: ~ # modprobe snd-ca0106 wrote:*   

> WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r3-01/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
> 
> WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r3-01/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
> 
> WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r3-01/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
> ...

 Hm, das gleiche 'Spiel'  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## klemi

Hi Robmaster,

ich habe jetzt 2.6.15-r1 nochmals neu kompiliertn und Deine Änderungen reingenommen.

Ich habe jetzt auch auf beiden Kanälen sound - aber alsamixer kann ich immer noch nicht starten.

Danach habe ich alsaconf gestartet:

```
Running modules-update...

 * Updating /etc/modules.conf ...                                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/modprobe.conf ...                                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/modprobe.devfs ...                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

Loading driver...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...                                                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

Setting default volumes...

===============================================================================

 Now ALSA is ready to use.

 For adjustment of volumes, use your favorite mixer.

 Have a lot of fun!
```

alsamixer geht immer noch nicht - oder muß man da jetzt noch einen Kofigurationschlüssel angeben

```
tux ~ # alsamixer

ALSA lib simple_none.c:1216:(simple_add1) helem (MIXER,'Front Playback Volume',0,0,0) appears twice or more

alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument

```

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## Louisdor

Ich gebe es erst mal wieder auf! Ich habe heute den ganzen Tag diverse Kernel neu kompiliert und rebootet.

Es nervt langsam.

Mit 2.6.12-gentoo-r9 funktioniert alles! Also, kann ich auch warten und noch mal irgendwann neu probieren!  :Wink: 

Merci jedenfalls für die Hilfe bis hierher,

Ciao

aleX!

----------

## Robmaster

hallo klemi ,

probiere noch die neusten alsa-utils aus.

alsao ein nano -w /etc/portage/package.keywords

und media-sound/alsa-utils ~x86 eintagen.

Jetzt noch ein emerge -u alsa-utils.

Möglicherweise gehts jetzt.

----------

## Robmaster

klemi es liegt an deiner modules.conf

hiermit sollte es gehen

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

alias sound-slot-0 snd-emu10k1

----------

## klemi

Meine modules.d/alsa Konfigurationsdatei sieht nach dem neucompilieren eiegentlich gut aus:

 *Quote:*   

> # Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.
> 
> # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $
> 
> # ALSA portion
> ...

 

entspricht doch deinem posting - bleibt nur die alsa-utils, das die nicht funktionieren.

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## Robmaster

Probiere doch einen anderen Konsolenmixer wie z.b gom oder cmix oder Besser noch rexima

----------

